# July 25th Hammond Indiana swap



## Cooper S. (Jun 22, 2021)

July 25th Hammond Indiana


----------



## Cooper S. (Jul 7, 2021)

Host canceled


----------



## buickmike (Jul 7, 2021)

Thought same thing happened last year.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2021)

@Thonyv1974_   go or no-go?


----------



## vincev (Jul 11, 2021)

Is there a show ??????


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 11, 2021)

Been looking forward too this swap … I hope it’s not cancelled  !!!


----------



## buickmike (Jun 16, 2022)

I have heard today that caber; thornyv1974 had passed away in spring of this year... Tho I only met him one time , he noticed I was carrying 37 colson and he quickly spoke up. He was a regular ar local car shows with an old 54 Pontiac. He showed that car with the same kind of pride as Shelby Cobra owners. A kid with a big heart.. So in closing we lose both a car and a bike guy.


----------

